# What to do with rolled coins?



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

It was time to get roll up over $300 in coins today! 

I went grocery shopping today and paid with a bunch of toonies, loonies, quarters with no problems (except for a few odd looks in the lineup).

I plan to visit the bank and exchange the remaining rolled coins for cash. Should I expect any problems by the teller?

I could also visit a gas station, and fill up the car and then pay in rolled pennies, nickels, and dimes. Can they legally refuse to except the money in this form?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

No problems at all at your bank.

The gas station may turn up their noses at the pennies but should have no problem with the bigger stuff.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I've never had rolled coins turned down. Loose hands-full of coins, yes, some merchants have been less than enthusiastic about accepting them. Never had a problem at the bank, though.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've heard that if you put rolls of coins in the end of a sock you can beat people with them.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

zlinger said:


> It was time to get roll up over $300 in coins today!
> 
> I went grocery shopping today and paid with a bunch of toonies, loonies, quarters with no problems (except for a few odd looks in the lineup).
> 
> ...


A store can accept any form of currency they damn well please. They can also refuse whatever they want.

Take them to the bank and excange them for bills.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

At TD Canada Trust, some of the branches have coin converters that don't charge a fee.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

TD took them in with no problems. I walked out with over $300 in cash!


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Macfury said:


> I've heard that if you put rolls of coins in the end of a sock you can beat people with them.


Terrible way to treat a sock. 

If one really wants to get rid of rolled coins quick then take them to that G-spot summit and hand them out to the protestors.


----------

